

Looking for UI Elements for illustrator - rituraj

Anyone know a free or premium UI Elements for Web App for illustrator (there are many available for PSD, want it for AI)
======
1331
Indeed, polished UI elements tend to be done in Photoshop, while those for AI
tend to be for wireframing. Here are a few links:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/about/stencils/>

[http://www.webalys.com/design-interface-application-
framewor...](http://www.webalys.com/design-interface-application-
framework.php)

Note that not all Photoshop is raster, however; shape layers can be used to
create vector elements. For example, the following is vector despite being
PSD:

<http://designmodo.com/polaris-free/>

